# Placa de rede

## denise_

Boa noite,

Estou passando por um sufoco com uma placa de rede, não consigo instalá-la no gentoo 2.6.19, a placa é da GTS Telecom (Placa PCI Wireless c/ antena de 5dbi removível - Modelo 78.0554P). Alguém já instalou esta placa?

Obrigada,

Denise.

----------

## ensarman

pode tentar com o driver do windows usando ndiswrapper:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ndiswrapper

----------

